# I want to make a comic



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 10, 2010)

....but I'm nervous of the reception it would get. 

My comic idea is "Cyber Junkie" which at first glance, sounds like a total VG Cats ripoff. I've done everything I can possibly do in my power to make sure it isn't. 

It's a cast of mostly animals and one human (yours truly) and is mainly a jab at well....anything I can think of. 

And I've crafted a character I absolutley love to write for, "Art" who is a cynical, berating, hate filled, negative, evil fox. He is just a joy to write for seeing as anything positive will be contradicted by him.   

So should I give it a shot just to see?


----------



## Browder (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes. No risk, no reward.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 10, 2010)

Sure.
Just remember you probably won't get ANY reception at all, in the beginning. It will probably take months of regular updates before you get any sort of fanbase.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 10, 2010)

It might take time to build up interest in it, but if you feeling like engaging in comic making for the long run, go for it. I'm not sure how people exactly attract their initial audience, but maybe in addition to a domain, try using your FA gallery, maybe one on dA, and word of mouth here.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the good advice and good comments everyone


----------



## Aden (Jul 10, 2010)

If it's good I'll help spread it around and if it's bad I'll make fun of it (or offer some advice)

so nothing to lose


----------



## Willow (Jul 10, 2010)

Really all you can do is go for it. 

Like already mentioned, it takes a while for artists of all kinds to get recognized for their works and contributions


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 10, 2010)

Constructive Criticism is what I would like. Not just "this sucks" or "go and die you stupid little twat, I hope you burn in a pain of agony in swelling disease for the rest of your purtrid scum filled life you indecisive little lowlife." 

Maybe if at the end of that you put, "And one of the tails wasn't animated" than I'll be cool with it


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 11, 2010)

I've drawn some images, but where can I put them?


----------



## Aden (Jul 11, 2010)

CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> I've drawn some images, but where can I put them?


 
...FA?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd read it.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 11, 2010)

Aden said:


> ...FA?


 Creating an account on FA is temporarily suspended.


----------



## Aden (Jul 11, 2010)

CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> Creating an account on FA is temporarily suspended.


 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/77174-Registering-an-Account-via-E-mail


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

Look into submitting ideas on the forums of other furry-based webcomics. Someone is likely to browse it and take interest.


----------



## Yarbro (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes, please post your comic. And don't worry, I'm making a comic also. If you want I can give you some turtorals I've found on DA and Youtube about comic book. Now will it be like a comic strip, or a graphic novel much like maval or DC, or manga or some kind I don't know about?


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 11, 2010)

Yarbro said:


> Yes, please post your comic. And don't worry, I'm making a comic also. If you want I can give you some turtorals I've found on DA and Youtube about comic book. Now will it be like a comic strip, or a graphic novel much like maval or DC, or manga or some kind I don't know about?


 Well, my setup is like that old "Garfield and Friends" show. the First one is a full page story, the second one is a different strip "Î”ÏÎ¿ Ï†Î¿ÏÎ­Ï‚ Ï„Î·Î½ ÎµÏ€Î­ÎºÏ„Î±ÏƒÎ·" and the third one is just the classic 3-4 strip "setup,bait,punchline".


----------



## Yarbro (Jul 11, 2010)

Ahh, that's good comic to aim for. But what's "Î”ÏÎ¿ Ï†Î¿ÏÎ­Ï‚ Ï„Î·Î½ ÎµÏ€Î­ÎºÏ„Î±ÏƒÎ·"? O_O


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 11, 2010)

Yarbro said:


> Ahh, that's good comic to aim for. But what's "Î”ÏÎ¿ Ï†Î¿ÏÎ­Ï‚ Ï„Î·Î½ ÎµÏ€Î­ÎºÏ„Î±ÏƒÎ·"? O_O


 "Twice Extend"


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 12, 2010)

I just gave it that name since the comic is weird, so I decided a weird name would fit the theme.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd also get a personal website and make it nice, clean, and easy on the eyes. Also, "advertise" by posting pages on FA and DA or whatever and tell your friends about it. They can ntework it to others.

Please tell us when this is up and running. I'd like to see it.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 13, 2010)

I've drawn one strip, and honestly, it doesn't have the best drawing since this is the first time I've implemented animals into..well...anything I've ever drawn. I'm going to re-draw the strip and make it something the original draft wasn't, "Funny."


----------



## Ben (Jul 13, 2010)

Honestly, this sounds like a really unoriginal idea from the way you describe it. I'd do one test comic, upload it to imageshack, post it here, and let people judge.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 13, 2010)

It does sound like Penny Arcade of VG cats. I know. That is why I'm trying to stray away from having every strip about the gaming industry.


----------

